# Princess - friendly syrian hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of her life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 1
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 1 year.
Name(s): Princess.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: She came into rescue when her previous owner was expecting a baby and no longer had room for her.
Will the group be split: N/A
Other: Small girl. Very friendly - would make an excellent first time hamster.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Princess has gone to a new home


----------

